# My-eXodus sucht dich :)



## Disorder89 (22. März 2015)

[SIZE=12pt]Hey Ho liebe *Community*,

*WIR SUCHEN VERSTÄRKUNG!
Kein Aufwand! Einfach melden, schnuppern, Spaß haben!*

*Wer sind wir?*
Wir sind ein über 10 Jahre alter und *347 Mann* und *Frau *(Stand 03/15) großer *MultiGaming Clan*, welcher größtenteils aus *League of Legends*, *Battlefield 4, World of Warcraft* und *Counterstrike* Spielern besteht.
Nun sind wir aber auch in *Heroes of the Storm* vertreten und bieten dort ein Zuhasue für Casual als auch Hard Core Gamer.

Wir sind stetig auf der Suchen nach immer neue Gefährten, um gemeinsam Teams zu bilden, zu spielen, über das Spiel zu philosophieren usw. ... einfach um gemeinsam Spaß zu haben 

*Was ist unser Ziel?*
Zum einen möchten wir Teamspielern ein Zuhause bieten um gemeinsam ein gemeinsames Hobby zu genießen.
Desweiteren sind aber auch einige Mitglieder vom Wunsch eines Competetive Teams getrieben, was wir sehr begrüßen und wo auch immer wieder neue "Gleichgesinnte" gesucht werden!

*Was verlangen wir?*
Natürlich gibt es bei uns auch ein paar Regeln.
Jedes neue Mitglied muss min. 18 Jahre alt sein
Zur Kommunikation nutzen wir Teamspeak, für das ein Mikrofon gebraucht wird
Respektvoller Umgang allen gegenüber (Clan Mitglieder, Randoms und auch Gegnern)

*Was bieten wir?*
Natürlich bieten wir euch auch ein wenig was 

Als *Clan Allgemein* bieten wir euch:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Eine Clan Homepage (www.My-eXodus.de) mit Forum und was noch so dazu gehört
Ein Clan eigenes Teamspeak für Mitglieder, Freunde und Gäste
Viel Abwechslung durch eine Vielzahl an aktiv gespielten Spielen.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Im Bereich *League of Legends* bieten wir euch:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Eine große Anzahl an high Elo Spielern
Trainingstage an denen unsere besten Spieler als Trainer / Coach fungieren[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Im Bereich *Battlefield* bieten wir euch:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Ein lustigen Haufen an Hobby Battlefield Spielern
Zwei Clan eigenen *Battlefield 4* Server[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Im Bereich *Counterstrike* bieten wir euch:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Weitere freundliche Mitglieder die regelmäßig Counterstrike spielen
Einen Counterstrike Global Offensive Public Server
Einen Counterstrike Global Offensive War Server[/SIZE]

 

Im Bereich *Heroes of the Storm *bieten wir euch:
Interne Tuniere
Unterstüzung bei Team gründungen
Sehr erfahrene Spieler mit Councing möglichkeiten und eigen erstellten Guides

 

 

[SIZE=12pt]*Wie könnt ihr uns kontaktieren? *[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=12pt]Homepage: [/SIZE]*

[SIZE=12pt]www.My-eXodus.de[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*Teamspeak: *[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]IP: 151.80.170.224:9995[/SIZE]


----------

